# Centennial hophash incoming



## BottloBill (18/11/16)

Let's see what happens when it hits customs


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/11/16)

More information would be nice?


----------



## mtb (18/11/16)

Yeah more info would be great.

At this stage I'm not sure whether it's meant to be smoked or boiled


----------



## BottloBill (18/11/16)

Here's to stating the obvious.
Hophash or lupulin resin is removed from the hammer mills during and after each variety is processed.
The sticky icky icky is scaled in at between 16 - 32%aa and is used the same way an extract is introduced into the "boil"


----------



## BottloBill (18/11/16)

I will stick to using it in my beer...smoking hops isn't really my thing


----------



## indica86 (18/11/16)

**** me, good luck getting that through!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/16)

indica86 said:


> **** me, good luck getting that through unopened at customs!


FTFY

You'll probably get it, but only after it's been opened and oxidized in customs.


----------



## BottloBill (18/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> FTFY
> 
> You'll probably get it, but only after it's been opened and oxidized in customs.


 open one bag from every parcel that I have landed anyway. I generally don't order any less than 16 pound at a time.


----------



## peteru (19/11/16)

Hophash should be excellent for dry hopping or keg hopping. Pretty much no beer losses due to green solids. I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## BottloBill (29/11/16)

Well despite all the negativity the hash landed fair into my hands UNOPENED and fresh as, well hop resin of the hammers


----------



## sp0rk (29/11/16)

so where's the powerade bottle and a length of hose?


----------



## BottloBill (29/11/16)

sp0rk said:


> so where's the powerade bottle and a length of hose?


is that what all the numbskulls are using now?


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

Honestly, that stuff and I would come to blows. On a late night in the brewery when I decided to have a go at smoking it. Need to find someone with a vape...I'm doomed.


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

BottloBill said:


> is that what all the numbskulls are using now?


This is the internet, you don't need to take everything here seriously...


----------



## Fents (30/11/16)

Mardoo said:


> Need to find someone with a vape...I'm doomed.


----------



## BottloBill (30/11/16)

All good....was just expecting to get some decent comments and keep this one on topic.


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

TBH, I don't see people saying it would have been opened as a downside
Because it does happen, quite a bit
I've bought in hops from the states 3 times now, and all 3 times they've been opened by customs
Just people being realists, not negative


----------



## BottloBill (30/11/16)

sp0rk said:


> TBH, I don't see people saying it would have been opened as a downside
> Because it does happen, quite a bit
> I've bought in hope from the states 3 times now, and all 3 times they've been opened by customs
> Just people being realists, not negative


This is true Spork, but show me a time when anyone has purchased hops from our Good friends here or internationally and it's not been exposed to oxygen.


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

You're right, hops will be exposed to oxygen when our local (or international distributors) are splitting batches up
However, they'll be resealing them in flushed or evacuated containers/bags fairly quickly, then keeping them cold again
However with customs, it's sitting around warm, exposed to oxygen for god knows how long (one of my lots took 3 weeks between being sent and me getting it) before you get it and repackage it
Apples and oranges


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/11/16)

Yeah I've had orders from the states where one of the bags had been opened but not the others. On one order the pellets in the opened bag had gone a bit yellowed compared to the nice green of the unopened ones. The last order I got though, none of the bags had been opened by customs, or if they had they'd done a brilliant job of making it look like they hadn't been :lol:


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

I am very keen to hear about your experience with it though, BottloBill
I'd love to give some of this sticky icky a go


----------



## Devhay (30/11/16)

What brew have you got planned for it? 

Definitely looks potent haha


----------



## BottloBill (30/11/16)

Devhay said:


> What brew have you got planned for it?
> 
> Definitely looks potent haha


Fed some into a heavy Bock. 
I opened it up before going to work the morning it arrived and then placed it in the shed freezer, Wife got home at 6pm and said it still smelt dank in the house


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/16)

BottloBill said:


> Well despite all the negativity the hash landed fair into my hands UNOPENED and fresh as, well hop resin of the hammers


Remarkable. I've been reproved for far less suss looking items. 
Can you PM me you contact in customs details? 
I've got a a couple of packages on the way from Mexico and Columbia I'm a little anxious about.


----------



## BottloBill (1/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> Remarkable. I've been reproved for far less suss looking items.
> Can you PM me you contact in customs details?
> I've got a a couple of packages on the way from Mexico and Columbia I'm a little anxious about.


----------



## sp0rk (1/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> Remarkable. I've been reproved for far less suss looking items.
> Can you PM me you contact in customs details?
> I've got a a couple of packages on the way from Mexico and Columbia I'm a little anxious about.


Neomexicanus hops?


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/16)

sp0rk said:


> Neomexicanus hops?


I thought the piss, you were taking. But Neomexicanus is totaly for real. And sounds delicious. 

https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sierra-nevada-harvest-wild-hop-ipa--neomexicanus/300427/


----------



## sp0rk (1/12/16)

Dave70 said:


> I thought the piss, you were taking. But Neomexicanus is totaly for real. And sounds delicious.
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sierra-nevada-harvest-wild-hop-ipa--neomexicanus/300427/


Yup, and the region it's grown in (New Mexico, California, etc) is fairly similar in climate to the Upper Hunter/New England in NSW, so I'm wondering if it would grow well here
Alas I can only find a source for seeds, not rhizomes, and it's in the US so getting them here would be rather expensive


----------



## peteru (1/12/16)

sp0rk said:


> Alas I can only find a source for seeds, not rhizomes, and it's in the US so getting them here would be rather expensive


If you had seeds then you would be effectively growing a different hop. Most hop variants are grown as clones of a single plant. New hop variants are created by cross-breeding existing variants and then selecting and propagating individual plants.


----------



## sp0rk (1/12/16)

This is true, but I don't see another way of getting it in to the country (no one sells rhizomes)


----------



## peteru (1/12/16)

It's probably possible with a lot of hoop jumping. Not something that you would do for your own personal plants in the backyard.

And who knows, with Donald it may get harder. Back to the dark ages, where transporting hops was a capital offence.


----------



## BottloBill (17/12/16)

Another 10 kilo through customs untouched, must be the best time of the year to shift dodgy looking products!


----------



## indica86 (17/12/16)

The **** do you do with that?

10 kg>>?????


----------



## BottloBill (18/12/16)

indica86 said:


> The **** do you do with that?
> 
> 10 kg>>?????


same as the first shipment.....SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## peteru (18/12/16)

Where can I buy some from the next shipment?


----------



## BottloBill (5/1/17)

Dang this new batch is the shizz


----------



## Mardoo (5/1/17)

Selling?


----------



## BottloBill (6/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Selling?


sorry last time I tried to help people out on here I got shafted for commercial supply:angry:


----------



## barls (6/1/17)

BottloBill said:


> sorry last time I tried to help people out on here I got shafted for commercial supply:angry:


maybe cause you weren't following the rules on here


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/17)

Mere coincidence :lol:

Great to see the hop hash made it through ok.
Eagerly waiting news on the impact in a beer.


----------



## BottloBill (7/1/17)

barls said:


> maybe cause you weren't following the rules on here


Not many that do TBH!


----------



## BottloBill (7/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Mere coincidence :lol:
> 
> Great to see the hop hash made it through ok.
> Eagerly waiting news on the impact in a beer.


I'm done with it...maybe those lucky enough to have been granted the pleasure of receiving some can post their findings!


----------



## barls (7/1/17)

BottloBill said:


> Not many that do TBH!


mate quit your bitching, you did the wrong thing and got caught out so be it. selling commercial quantities through here without being a retailer or sponsor and yes a couple of sponsors did point it out. it was acted on. end of story
keep whining about how unfair it is and see what happens.


----------

